# ::Flying Tomatoes:: Suzuka Gray S3 Thread



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Fourtitude! This is not a build thread, but a timeline rather. This car will be my wife's daily driver and we plan on keeping this car for quite some time. I will use this thread to catalog what we do and keep all the photos and such all in once place.

Most current photo:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*Suzuka Gray S3 Thread*












*Dealer/Salesman*
Taylor Derbyshire 
[email protected]

Audi Conshohocken


*Vehicle Information:*
2015 Audi S3 Sedan 2.0T Quattro S-Tronic
Audi Exclusive Color
Prestige Package
Super Sport Seats
Advanced Technology Package
Audi Exclusive Red Calipers 
Premium Floor Mats


*Current Odometer:*
4500 miles


*Engine/Transmission:*
APR Stage 1 ECU Tune (93oct)
APR Stage 1 TCU Tune

APR Carbon Fiber Intake
APR Turbo Muffler Delete
APR Catch Can


*Interior:*
P3 Vent Integrated Digital Interface 


*Exterior:*
XPEL Clear Wrap
OEM Euro LED Headlights


*Suspension:*
KW V3 Coil Overs


*Wheels*
OEM B8 S4 19" Peelers 
235/35R19 Continental Extreme Contact DWS 


*Brakes*
OEM Red Calipers


*VAG-COM:*
...coming soon...


*States Visited:*
Pennsylvania (home state)
New Jersey


*Recognition:*
RSW Booth Car - MPact 2015
APR Booth Car - Waterfest 2015
Golden Ticket - Afterfest 2015



*Special Thanks:*
Pat, JR and the team at Redline Speed Worx
Jason Diem at 4Ever Kustoms


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*Thread Index*

: Current State of The Car and Intro

: Information, Modifications, Awards, Special Thanks

: Future Plans

: Previous and Current Vehicles

: First Stock Photo Shoot with Alex Dahl

: Air Install Photos at RSWorx

: Waterfest 2015 Photos

: The Bearded Camera Photo Shoot on Peelers


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

I


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*Future Plans*

: APR Cast Downpipe (not yet released)

: APR Front Mount Intercooler

: APR Upgraded Clutch Packs (not yet released)

: Brembo GT 380mm Brake Kit 

: Tikore Titanium Lug Bolts

: Billet Aluminim MQB Dogbone Mount Insert

: Drive


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*My Previous/Current Vehicles*

Current: 2007 Audi RS4. APR Supercharged.












Current: 2014 GMC Sierra SLT. 6.2L V8 Gasser.












Current: 1993 Pontiac Trans Am. 5.7L V8. My first Car.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

EmphasisTuningNYC said:


> Suzuka grey is the way to go... My favorite VAG color
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you just had to jump in before I was done and ruin my format didnt you :banghead:


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

Lol, sorry noticed after the fact.... s3 and Suzuka in the same thread got me pretty excited. I'll delete post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Love organized posters! 

Love the color (and your stable) Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

It's official now 🏼🏼🏼


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*First Photo Shoot*

All photos by Alex Dahl


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> It's official now 🏼🏼🏼


Yes sir


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> This car will be my wife's daily driver, or so I told her.


Fixed that for you.

Fan of the page layout.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

christofambrosch said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> Fan of the page layout.


Thanks... I was almost done then I was going to send it to you.

Do you want a "special thanks" for the format?


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Do you want a "special thanks" for the format?


You can't afford my royalties.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Awesome photos. Best I've seen in a long time...oh and the car, well its pretty darn stellar too. Love the color.  :thumbup:


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Don't think I have seen that colour in person. I thought it was glacier white at first and wondered where the heck was the grey car.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

lilmira said:


> Don't think I have seen that colour in person. I thought it was glacier white at first and wondered where the heck was the grey car.


The color is hard to capture in person and can also be hard to differentiate depending on the light.

Heres a Suzuka car next to a Glacier car for reference. When its next to a white car the gray really pops.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

itr_1211 said:


> Did you get a second set of floor mats? Are premium textile floor mats an option or standard?


Premium mats have the S3 logo embroidered into them and silver piping. The standard mats are just black. When you pay for the upgrade mats you get both. I'll post a photo a bit later.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> The color is hard to capture in person and can also be hard to differentiate depending on the light.
> 
> Heres a Suzuka car next to a Glacier car for reference. When its next to a white car the gray really pops.


That's what I thought, just a slight hint of grey. Kudos to paying up to be unique.

Interesting about the premium floor mats, I don't remember seeing S3 logos on mine, they do have silver stitches on the perimeter, have to double check now.
Not a big deal to me, will probably get weathertech liner for winter anyway.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

lilmira said:


> That's what I thought, just a slight hint of grey. Kudos to paying up to be unique.
> 
> Interesting about the premium floor mats, I don't remember seeing S3 logos on mine, they do have silver stitches on the perimeter, have to double check now.
> Not a big deal to me, will probably get weathertech liner for winter anyway.


Maybe it is just the logo then? I could be wrong. Here's a photo of my mats:












When I ordered them I actually though they would be the premium winter mats. I was a bit confused when the car showed up but either way I am happy I got these as they look quite nice. I will most likely go with the OEM winter mats in the fall. The OEM VW/Audi winter mats are usually quite fantastic. I am hoping they release an S3 logo specific winter mat or at least an "Audi Sport" logo mat for these cars. It would be tragic to have to use an A3 logo mat in this car. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

lol about the rubber mats with A3 logo. I'm sure they are of good quality. I had the ones in my GTI and I was quite happy with them. The only complaint is the lack of coverage underneath the gas pedal where dirt would come off my shoe and got collected just outside of the mat.


----------



## madcowz (Jan 9, 2002)

*SG*

Love Suzuka Gray. Hope its an option for the RS3


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Double checked mine, I don't have logos on mine, I have silver stitches on the hem around them. Yours have silver hem and logos. Now I want me some S3 logos.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i'm guessing this will turn out pretty sweet like your RS 4


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Very nice color selection! I had an opprotunity to test drive an RS5 in Suzuka gray w black optics & the combo is amazing!
Other drivers on the road were taking second looks left & right, :thumbup: for a unique color choice.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*Euro Clear Corner LEDs*

First things first:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

*APR Intake and Turbo Muffler Delete*


----------



## leonardo090 (Jul 26, 2014)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> First things first:


I am here lol let the modding begin


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

leonardo090 said:


> I am here lol let the modding begin


Slowly but surely


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

itr_1211 said:


> How much did those set you back? If you don't mind me asking


The lights were about 2k$ from Alex at Europrice.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

itr_1211 said:


> Wow jeebus, well I guess that's not too bad if you can sell your old ones


They're for sale. Want to buy them


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I would buy them just for the amber led strip functionality and swap those to my xenons.





...if I had disposable income :laugh:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

DBVeeDB said:


> I would buy them just for the amber led strip functionality and swap those to my xenons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do take zero interest financing :laugh:


Wouldn't be the first time, seriously :laugh:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Its starting to get serious...


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Hello Fourtitude! *This is not a build thread*, but a timeline rather. This car will be my wife's daily driver and we plan on keeping this car for quite some time. I will use this thread to catalog what we do and keep all the photos and such all in once place.


They always turn into build threads.


----------



## notavr (Aug 28, 2012)

killed Instagram today well done. car is beautiful


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

#breaktheinternet

Car looks sweet!


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

notavr said:


> killed Instagram today well done. car is beautiful





3Peat said:


> #breaktheinternet
> 
> Car looks sweet!


Thanks guys!!

So here we go... results of the RSWorx build were relieved over the weekend at MPact!


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Forgot the engine bay shot


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

A few more from this weekends show:


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

A few photos from waterfest the other weekend. Nothing new with the car really. Just driving it (well not me).


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

There's going to be a day when I go out and see the amber's on my car... and finally break down and buy the ecodes.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

sevenVT said:


> There's going to be a day when I go out and see the amber's on my car... and finally break down and buy the ecodes.


Especially on a light color car I feel like its completely necessary


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

**drooling**


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

3Peat said:


> **drooling**


Thank you sir :beer:


----------



## stankmanvr6 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am so in love with this color. I like the wheels tooopcorn:


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

OP, car looks fantastic.

Since you did the exclusive, I was told by the Audi Dealer, I cannot cross brand color. Meaning put a lambo color on an audi, for example.

I had hopes to order my S3 in Porsche Classic Gray. You think this is possible?

No one in my area really has experience in the exclusive colors. Everytime I mention it to a Audi Dealer, they think I mentioning the special edition, yellow, green, orange. 

Thanks.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Nachtsturm said:


> OP, car looks fantastic.
> 
> Since you did the exclusive, I was told by the Audi Dealer, I cannot cross brand color. Meaning put a lambo color on an audi, for example.
> 
> ...


Porsche Classic Gray is absolutely possible. 

Your dealer should have an exclusive paint guide from Audi. That will have all the pre-approved exclusive colors in it which is around 80 colors on top of the standard issue colors. outside of that you can get any other color you want if you provide them the paint code. To do that you would need to email Email [email protected] and ask (your salesman should have done this for you honestly). Its 3,900$ for flat metallic or pearl paints, 6,800$ for matte paints, if you were curious.

PS: sounds like your dealer isn't interested in selling you a car.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Beautiful ! love the wheels and the color. In these photo's the difference from white is really obvious . Great mods !


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nachtsturm said:


> OP, car looks fantastic.
> 
> Since you did the exclusive, I was told by the Audi Dealer, I cannot cross brand color. Meaning put a lambo color on an audi, for example.
> 
> ...


Lambo colors are oddly the only ones Audi won't allow, errr Lambo won't allow Audi to do. different paint system than what audi uses. But you could totally do Porsche Classic Grey, but it may be more than $3,900.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

ProjectA3 said:


> Lambo colors are oddly the only ones Audi won't allow, errr Lambo won't allow Audi to do. different paint system than what audi uses. But you could totally do Porsche Classic Grey, but it may be more than $3,900.


But Lambo allows BMW to use them?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

DarkSideGTI said:


> But Lambo allows BMW to use them?


Lambo being under the VWAG umbrella probably gives them more influence over the sister companies and how they work together... while BMW has no such relationship.

Just a guess.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Alloy07 said:


> Beautiful ! love the wheels and the color. In these photo's the difference from white is really obvious . Great mods !


Thank you!

Its crazy how much this color seems to change in different lights. Absolutely love it


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Pictures of the air management system in the trunk? Do you have a build thread for the air-suspension?


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

steaguejr said:


> Pictures of the air management system in the trunk? Do you have a build thread for the air-suspension?


I can snap some photos. The tank is hung from the top and paint matched suzuka gray. The compressors are under the floor to the back and the valve block and ECU are in the side well.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

winter mode engaged:










HREs are officially for sale as I will be moving to a new set next summer.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Air struts will be coming out this weekend and KWv3 will be going in. If any one wants to buy them the for sale thread is here:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7461362-MQB-S3-AWD-HP-Drive-Tech-Air-Struts

Also getting APR flashed this weekend now that the tunes are unlocked


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Flying Tomatoes said:


> Also getting APR flashed this weekend now that the tunes are unlocked


Let me know what you think 🏼 

Been wanting to get a tune as well


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the photos Mr. Beard! Turned out fantastic.




high_octaneGTI said:


> Let me know what you think 🏼
> 
> Been wanting to get a tune as well


I will surely post my impressions as soon as I have the car back :vampire:


----------



## 0-60Motorsports (Dec 27, 2009)

Very nice build. Were the headlights a simple swap/pnp or was coding required?


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

0-60Motorsports said:


> Very nice build. Were the headlights a simple swap/pnp or was coding required?


Thank you

They are plug and play but it was an LED car to begin with. I believe if you are going from a none LED headlight to an LED then there is some other steps required.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Car is completely transformed with the new APR Stage 1 ECU/TCU tune. Not only that but my fiance loves it too :laugh:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

my background at work in the audi showroom:


background by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Really???? 





Windows XP?


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Windows XP?


My computer is like 8 years old man.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

TornadoR32 said:


> my background at work in the audi showroom:
> 
> 
> background by Jonathan Stuver, on Flickr



love it! :beer::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

cool rims


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> cool rimzz


Fixed


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

christofambrosch said:


> Fixed


oh damn thanks bro


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> oh damn thanks bro


I gotchu.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> cool rims





christofambrosch said:


> Fixed





johnnyR32 said:


> oh damn thanks bro





christofambrosch said:


> I gotchu.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Nice wheels!

0A3F1E83-673C-465D-941E-353BDE72ECAF by Jon Stuver, on Flickr

:wave:


----------

